# Keep getting sick....



## dizzygoo82 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok so I keep getting colds..sinus infections, etc.  Does anybody know of any good vitamins or herbal supplements to take?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 8, 2008)

*Drixoral* works for me pretty well.
Other than that, I eat lots of fruits..
get well soon


----------



## megamnmx (Aug 8, 2008)

There's this stuff called "emergenC" and it's basically 1,000 mg of vitamin c. It's in a powder form that you put in water, orange juice, whatever. It ddoesn't taste too bad either. Anytime I feel myself getting sick, I drink some of this.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 22, 2008)

Echinacea and Vitamin C. But do not overdo the vitamin C as you can actually become addicted. 

Try regular steam inhalations and saunas, as well as running and check with your GP to make sure you have no allergies your not aware of!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

Another Emergen-C fan here - I actually drink one of these every day.


----------



## talste (Aug 23, 2008)

And another Vitamin C & Echinacea fan here


----------



## Navessa (Aug 23, 2008)

PROBIOTICS

approx. 70% of our immune system is in our gut so proper digestion is vital.

(and i mean this above yogurt.)

if you want more info just let me know!


----------

